# 4th of July



## EMT11KDL (Jun 28, 2014)

So who will be working? Who will be drinking? And who will be running away from all the crazy people this 4th of July.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 28, 2014)

I can neither confirm nor deny if i will or will not be drinking in gross excess.
But definitely not working, ain't nobody got time for that...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2014)

Working. :/


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 28, 2014)

I will most definitely be working and getting Double Time and a Half. Unfortunately I won't be having much fun, though I'll be getting paid to watch a fireworks show! At least that will be fun!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll be working also, can't beat time and half. But if I had the choice it would be nice to have it off to spend with the family


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2014)

Do we only have to choose one of the options you listed or can we pick two?


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jun 28, 2014)

That falls on the first day of my 48. It is definitely gonna be a sleepless couple of days.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 28, 2014)

I work.  Will be an easy day with time and a half.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not working but I work a 24 the day before and day after. July 5th is the big town in our district's celebration night with a symphony performance and fireworks. It's much busier than the fourth yet we don't get time and a half... :wacko:


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 28, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'm not working but I work a 24 the day before and day after. July 5th is the big town in our district's celebration night with a symphony performance and fireworks. It's much busier than the fourth yet we don't get time and a half... :wacko:



July 3rd is way bigger than the 4th up in Plymouth and surrounding areas. Chose to pick up the detail last year because there is usually stabbings and all the fun stuff, but the police have cleaned it up a ton. Didn't run one call.h34r:


----------



## titmouse (Jun 29, 2014)

Working getting out relatively early so I am hoping to spend some time with my grandma since its her birthday


----------



## vcuemt (Jun 30, 2014)

Working. Signed up specifically so when my family asked if I had plans I could tell them with regret on my face that I was working. Plus doing a standby at a celebration with fireworks so I'll get the entire experience!


----------



## 46Young (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm working for 24 hrs. on 7/3, so I took OT for the evening half of 7/2 so that I can't be held for mandatory OT, since we have a no hold policy in excess of 36 hrs.

I do a lot of evening OT over the summer to avoid holdover.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2014)

Working. It's in the middle of my 168 hour shift


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 30, 2014)

As with most holidays, I'm working, because I don't have kids or a spouse, so I'd rather the people that did get the day to spend with them.


----------



## Angel (Jun 30, 2014)

Not working, though I wouldn't mind the OT. not gonna drink either. Maybe wine or something but nothing too crazy


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm also working.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2014)

Actually surprised I was able to get a shift on the 4th. Double time it is.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Working. It's in the middle of my 168 hour shift




168 hour shift? What do you do?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2014)

I work 19 out of the next 21 days. All days surrounding the 4th. Should be a good time.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> 168 hour shift? What do you do?



Well you see.... if he told you that. He would have to kill you. He is in a special line of work. It involves high altitudes and classified information. And I am sorry to tell you, you just don't have the security clearance. h34r:h34r:h34r:h34r:


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Well you see.... if he told you that. He would have to kill you. He is in a special line of work. It involves high altitudes and classified information. And I am sorry to tell you, you just don't have the security clearance. h34r:h34r:h34r:h34r:



All of this speaks to the importance of ignorance to fear...although I only work a 144 hour shift, I do it almost a mile higher than TJ does, but everyone around here knows about Rocky...no one ph34rs us.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> 168 hour shift? What do you do?


I'ma medic


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'ma medic



A double secret special probationary medic at that...h34r:



I will be drinking, grilling, drinking, playing with my kids, grilling, making brownies and cookies, drinking....First year my wife and I have lived in a house, we are in an awesome neighborhood with tons of families and kids and culdisacs so ...block party it up baby


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> A double secret special probationary medic at that...h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be drinking, grilling, drinking, playing with my kids, grilling, making brownies and cookies, drinking....First year my wife and I have lived in a house, we are in an awesome neighborhood with tons of families and kids and culdisacs so ...block party it up baby


Lol as of yesterday I'm cleared and not probationary  and certified to fly


----------



## SSwain (Jul 1, 2014)

Seeing as how I am a volunteer (paid on call), most of the full timers and true part timers sign in for the slots on holidays. 
My pay doesn't increase during holiday time, but theirs does.

Besides...at $2.80 per hour, even if I did get holiday pay, it still wouldn't amount to much.


----------



## titmouse (Jul 1, 2014)

Ha! Got the 4th off!


----------



## Drax (Jul 1, 2014)

Working 12.5, not even a regularly scheduled shift. At least I get OT+holiday pay though.


----------



## Pavehawk (Jul 2, 2014)

Working the NASCAR races 3,4, and 5 July. For a few days Daytona International Speedway becomes the largest city in central Florida... now add heat, EtOH, fireworks and Darwin and it tends to be a busy couple of days!


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 2, 2014)

It's our long week  back to work tonight, next day off will be Sunday.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 2, 2014)

Does working the early morning shift on the 5th at an ER count? I just really hope or discharge doctor is working the night of the 4th. That way, it'll be a quiet morning. By the time I will get there, everyone will already be admitted or discharged (hopefully).


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 2, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Does working the early morning shift on the 5th at an ER count? I just really hope or discharge doctor is working the night of the 4th. That way, it'll be a quiet morning. By the time I will get there, everyone will already be admitted or discharged (hopefully).




Yes it does, cause that is probably when we are going to find all the drunks with no hands and bring them in


----------



## planetmike (Jul 2, 2014)

I just picked up a 4 hour shift for the afternoon of the 4th. And then I'm on for 24 hours Saturday noon til Sunday. I'm not expecting the 4th to be busy, but whenever I think that, I'm wrong.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2014)

I want to do an escharotomy on friday. Might get to too


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2014)

You make me sick...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You make me sick...


I try


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I want to do an escharotomy on friday. Might get to too


Why am I not surprised this is something you guys can do?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 3, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I want to do an escharotomy on friday. Might get to too


Just make sure it looks professionally done... even if you have to use a chainsaw to do it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Why am I not surprised this is something you guys can do?



They claim we are allowed to here, but it's not in writing anywhere. I'd certainly getting on the radio while getting out the scalpel.


----------



## planetmike (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, slow weekend for me. One call on the afternoon of the 4th. On my 24 hours, from noon on the 5th through noon today, three calls total, two ALS, and one BLS.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2014)

One call that had a fly out by rotor in the morning. A bad fx leg that we took to out fixed wing from scene right after we all ate. No other calls for us on the fourth.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I want to do an escharotomy on friday. Might get to too


Sounds like you didn't get to... I'm sure you had your surgisteel turbocharged 250cc chainsaw ready to go...


----------

